
Physics-informed neural networks (PINNs) solver on Julia - ChrisRackauckas
https://nextjournal.com/kirill_zubov/physics-informed-neural-networks-pinns-solver-on-julia-gsoc-2020-final-report
======
ktpsns
This is a great achievement for a student within such a short amount of time.
I guess kudos to the supervisors for providing these finely-tuned setups
(simple PDEs, suitable intial data and guidance how to plot and show the
essential data, i.e. the error distribution).

